# Rescuing Marissa



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A couple moved out suddenly,leaving lots of stuff behind including...

Neighbors heard a yeowling coming from inside the house. My sisters Laura and Linda and my Niece Ashley(groovy niece!) came to the house ,POUNDED on the door for a 1/2 hour. No response but a pleading yeowl from inside the house. SO,while Linda stood guard, Laura jimmied a window and Ashley squeezed in,scooped up the kitty and handed her to Laura who called her Marissa! My niece is a cat burglar! :butterfly

So Laura has Mocha,Jazzy ,and Marissa!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

hurray for the cat burglars! how long do you think the poor kitty was in there alone? was there ANY food or water or anything left for him/her? that's despicable for those people to leave their cat behind like that. he/she could've just starved to death!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It worked out good. She's in a loving home and my sister is a VERY caring meowmie! Il'll keep you updated


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

That took some guts. I would do the same thing!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

YAY for your niece!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

May be illegal but completely right and moral!


----------

